# How do I set the time on my 2000 A6?



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I didn't get the manual with my car, I need to change the time on my clock anyone able to tell me how?


----------



## plainaudiguy (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: How do I set the time on my 2000 A6? (Project13)*

If it is similar to my 2001 A6 (digital clock), you must pull the control stick out to get into "set" mode. Then turn the knob to adjust the appropriate field.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you, I thought I had tryed it all ready, but it didn't work last time
But worked this time


----------

